# Stainless Steel Engraved Plates



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Does anyone have a good online source for stainless steel engraved name plates? I can get brass locally for about $10, or free brass ones from Gun Dog Supply, but the hardware on his center ring collar is stainless steel and I want the plate to match


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

OH YES!!!

pettags4less.com I have used this site many many times, it is low cost,reliable, product is great!!

http://www.pettags4less.com/?gclid=CMK9g8qSxb4CFcxZ7AodGjkApw


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

tknafox2 said:


> OH YES!!!
> 
> pettags4less.com I have used this site many many times, it is low cost,reliable, product is great!!
> 
> http://www.pettags4less.com/?gclid=CMK9g8qSxb4CFcxZ7AodGjkApw


I just ordered 2. $3.89 for stainless steel, 4 19-character lines ($.25 each for up to 4 more), free shipping.

Great link, thanks.


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for info. Need a quality one for Blaze. Was just going to start searching on own! Love this forum. Great wealth of info & resources


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

you can order a brass plate then take it to a plating company - I like a nickle plate - but crome will match the O ring


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Bob said:


> tknafox2 said:
> 
> 
> > OH YES!!!
> ...


I got mine today - 5 business days after ordering.

I like them - the lettering is very legible and s-s is very durable.

The default engraving is on both sides. I got mine engraved on one side only, thinking that I would rivet them to the collars. Now, I can't remember why I wanted to rivet & will just let them hang.

Bob


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Bob I like that you put 'Micro chip' on tag. Never thought of doing that.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Chaos911 said:


> Bob I like that you put 'Micro chip' on tag. Never thought of doing that.


I did that hoping that it would be a deterrent to no-gooders. I.e., if the dog found itself in the hands of somebody intent upon keeping it, knowing that it was 'chipped might deter them. Not fool proof but hopefully of some value.

Bob


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Stainless Steel Engraved Plates - follow up*



Bob said:


> I got mine today - ...


Charlie caught his tags on his bed and they came off. Otherwise I wouldn't have noticed how worn the SS name tag has become. The name tag was on a ring with an aluminum town license tag and they jingle against each other. I'm really surprised that a soft aluminum tag would abrade stainless steel so easily and quickly - it's only been about 10 weeks that he's had it. And he doesn't wear his collar all the time.

I put the tags back on with the license tag behind the name tag, so that there'll be no more wearing away.

Bob


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I ended up going with wwww.dogids.com since I wanted a plate that was attached with rivets to the collar. The engraving was deep, easy to read, and has held up well. Of course, there are no other tags for it to rub up against. I always noticed how easily the info on his Rabies tag used to get worn off for that same reason!


----------



## Duke14 (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you for this post! I picked up a small bone shaped dog tag at PetSmart when I was there but I really wanted to find the military style ID tags, or something I could rivet/slide on to his collar. Both of these sites are fantastic and have great prices! Here's to hoping they will ship to Canada and it won't costs me an arm and a leg! ie $4 for the tag + $30 "international" shipping.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Back 2 basics - 1 if in the field off lead hanging tags are a danger to your pup - to many things to get hung on - two tags together make to much noise - 2 the law here you have to have the vaccination tag - I carry it in my wallet - 3 a good split ring collar with with riveted ID tag is the safest way to go


----------



## Duke14 (Jul 20, 2014)

R said:


> Back 2 basics - 1 if in the field off lead hanging tags are a danger to your pup - to many things to get hung on - two tags together make to much noise - 2 the law here you have to have the vaccination tag - I carry it in my wallet - 3 a good split ring collar with with riveted ID tag is the safest way to go


These are great points that I hadn't even thought of! Except for the noise issue...no sense in having a hunting dog with a bell around his neck!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I wonder if they have a tag with a raised border. That should provide some protection from rubbing.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Duke - have shot over a lot of flushe rs that had bells ! being stealthy was not their goal LOL - that's why I love pointers !!!!!


----------



## Duke14 (Jul 20, 2014)

einspänner said:


> I wonder if they have a tag with a raised border. That should provide some protection from rubbing.


They do have tags with a rubber silencer on them. I would think it would help prevent wear as well.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I have a tag from Petsmart that has a raised edge but their answer to the info being rubbed off was to put a thin sticky plastic protector over the one side of it to prevent it from rubbing on other tags. Unfortunately this particular tag does get hung on a s hook or a ring. I'm sure that Petsmart does carry tags that can be put on the collar by being riveted in .


----------



## charliecoyot (Nov 26, 2012)

Late to the party on this thread - best thing I ever found was from Gun Dog Supply - get the leather collar w/ riveted brass name plate - customized for about $30 - no noisy tags, quick/simple/durable. Noted on brass plate that Roothee the V is micro-chipped.


----------

